# Turnouts



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello to one and all: I have not been on this site for a while. I have a question. I need suggestions for who's turnouts? What is best manual or remote? If remote, electric, servo, or pneumatic?
I have been using Sunset Valley turnouts set to manual. They are great. 
I am now going to enlarge the layout (double the size) adding a few more turnouts (will then have 13 total). I am also mixing track with 250 Sunset Valley and 332 Accucraft and LGB. All but one turnout will be located inside a new shed I am building (including all power systems) 
I am running live steam as well as DCC and R/C track and R/C battery.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.switchcrafters.com/

Others recommend them, I don't know personally.
John


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I have Sunset Valley 250 SS track (500 feet) and use the Sunset pneumatics on 21 turnouts (eight are "wide radius" AristoCrafts and the rest are #6 Sunset Valleys).

The Sunsets have worked flawlessly for six years. The A/Cs have a throw-bar problem with the firmness of the pneumatic throw.

I forgot - I have a double curve nickel silver turnout made by someone else (can't recall who made it). It's also had a problem with the throw prressure (throw rail came loose).

I also have two Sunset switches out on the far end of the layout, out of sight from the main operating point, so I use NCE Switch-its to control them via DCC at the distant location; they're too far from the air supply to go pneumatic out there.

JackM


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Sunset Valley for code 250, reputation is very good.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My first turnouts were Aristo brass. They were not satisfactory so I sold them and bought used LGB brass R1 & R3 turnouts. 

When I replaced my outside brass track I went with Aristo-Craft stainless steel track and LGB Nickel Plated R3 & R5 turnouts (no longer made). 

Later I built another outside layout with Aristo-Craft stainless steel track and Aristo stainless steel turnouts (mostly R3). I install Aristo turnouts with clamps because the little wires have a tendency to come loose.

I installed LGB 12010 EPL electric switch drives on everything (150+).

I have no experience with anything other than LGB and Aristo-Craft turnouts. I cannot recommend anything because my experience is limited to LGB and Aristo turnouts and mostly LGB, Aristo and USA trains.

I should add that while the stainless steel and nickel plated turnouts are outdoors, none of the track or turnouts are on the ground (in the dirt and water).

Jerry


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

IMHO; 
Llagas Creek and Sunset Valley are the best; construction and operation. I've only purchased LC NS, Code 250. 
- LC use metal frogs solid cast nickel-silver or silver brazed nickel-silver frogs. Isolated frogs use insulated rail joiners. NS and AL only.
- SV uses metal frogs on #8 and #10 turnouts, Smaller turnouts use plastic points. (All metal frogs are best. IMHO) BR, NS or SS (No AL)

Only other experience is with LGB, a long time ago, Not so good. Only BR, Code 332. Never quite got their Rx radius thing. Personal mental limitation I supose.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are running heavy live steam I would suggest Sunset Valley. They were designed for that.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

THANKS EVERYONE THAT HELPS ALOT. A local friend added that he has USA Trains switches and was happy with them
Hope everyone had a great holiday!!

Kevin


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul brings up a point that is all too often ignored. Weight. While the Piko switches I bought last work great with my smaller mostly plastic equipment, I can see the same switch buckling under the weight of a USAT Hudson or Big Boy. I wonder just how the straight and curved sectional track holds up under the weight of these heavy weights when the rails are not that tight fitting in the plastic ties to begin with?


----------

